# Starting Ashe



## YoungTreeGuy (Jun 18, 2009)

*Starting White Ash*

I've been looking for ashe seeds or saplings in the woods. Think I found a Ashe that was ready to drop it's seeds. Any know at what depth to plant Ashe seeds. No sure what speices the seeds are purple.


----------



## YoungTreeGuy (Jun 18, 2009)

YoungTreeGuy said:


> I've been looking for Ash seeds or saplings in the woods. Think I found a Ash that was ready to drop it's seeds. Any know at what depth to plant Ash seeds. No sure what species the seeds are purple.



OK found out what they. Got White Ash, the tree I got them from had EAB. We trimmed the dead would out of it but from what I have read it looks pretty grim for the tree. Anyone know how to start White Ash?


----------



## burroak (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't think they have to be very deep. I would just sprinkle some dirt on top, just enough to cover the seed, maybe a half inch deep. I did this last fall with some ash seed(not sure if it was white or green ash) and it worked. They all came up in the spring. I just picked up the seeds off the ground in August about the time the leaves were falling off the trees and stuck them in the ground.

Thankfully EAB hasn't hit us yet...but it's coming.


----------



## YoungTreeGuy (Jun 22, 2009)

burroak said:


> I don't think they have to be very deep. I would just sprinkle some dirt on top, just enough to cover the seed, maybe a half inch deep. I did this last fall with some ash seed(not sure if it was white or green ash) and it worked. They all came up in the spring. I just picked up the seeds off the ground in August about the time the leaves were falling off the trees and stuck them in the ground.
> 
> Thankfully EAB hasn't hit us yet...but it's coming.



Did you leave them outside all fall? I got about 90 of them in the fridge going to sprinkle some soil over top of them ater 60 days. I had a locust tree going for a while but I must of over watered it this morning something. havent changed anything Ive been doing it just croacked this morning.


----------



## burroak (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah, I stuck them in the ground a couple weeks after they fell off the tree and they stayed there all fall/winter and came up this spring. This may be too early for ash seeds? I mean, they might not be mature yet? I didn't think they fell off the tree until august, but i'm no expert. I wish someone else would reply that knew about ash.


----------



## YoungTreeGuy (Jun 24, 2009)

burroak said:


> Yeah, I stuck them in the ground a couple weeks after they fell off the tree and they stayed there all fall/winter and came up this spring. This may be too early for ash seeds? I mean, they might not be mature yet? I didn't think they fell off the tree until august, but i'm no expert. I wish someone else would reply that knew about ash.



Yea me too. All the Ash around here seem to be having good seed production lots of saplings in the woods I've seen.


----------



## burroak (Jun 27, 2009)

I thought I'd mention this. I took a walk through our woods today and noticed under one of our ash trees there was a bunch of seeds that had just fallen off the tree. Some were green some were purpleish. So maybe your seeds will be mature after all?

Another thing is that when they come up in the spring don't mistake them for a weed. The stem will be green like a weed instead of woody like you would think a tree would be.


----------



## burroak (Jul 12, 2009)

Well I took a closer look at my ash trees I started and it looks like they are actually tree-of-heaven trees that happen to be growing where I planted my ash seeds.

Here's an article I found:
http://www.toof.org.uk/recipes/ash/index.html
It's from the UK, but I think maybe our ash trees are the same way? If so I guess ash needs 18 months before they sprout up.

For more info try searching google.com for info on how to start ash, since noone else knows.


----------

